# Baby Bump Update!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey everyone! I thought I'd do a little baby update. I am almost 22 weeks along now! Can you believe it? Right in the middle of the pregnancy and 2nd trimester.:clap: My last doc appointment everything went well, baby is still not wanting to show his face to the camera! So no face pics yet.  Hopefully soon though! The prego aches and pains are overcoming me though! I'm uncomfortable sitting or standing too long! But otherwise I'm good! I bought my first baby item, a pack of receiving blankets. I've had some other stuff given to me.

Heres the belly!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

congrats on the pregnancy. any wierd cravings??


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Congrats to you again trust me enjoy being only half way there I am now 37 weeks and miserable I have so far gained 43.5 lbs and ready to get this baby out of me! What are you having?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG OMG you are way to cute, look at your belly, you are much braver than I ever was, there was no way I was showing anyone my belly except the hubby's and the Dr.'s lol. A Taurus baby, you are gonna have your hands full, lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

aww im so excited for you, the pregnancy sucks though if I didnt have to go through the 9 mths I would have a ton of babies lmao.. I LOVE babies!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

no more keg for meg


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Czar said:


> no more keg for meg


hahaha :rofl: Yeah too many keg stands... eh?

Thanks everyone. I'm having a boy, his name will be Zachary James Griffin

No weird cravings... just HAVE TO HAVE what I WANT when I WANT IT! hehe


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww I'm so happy for you. Do you have one of those huge pillows with the arms.That might help. Carefull of those kicks specialy since it's a boy. A month and a half before I had my son he kicked one of my ribs out of place, But he realy had no room. I only gained 15lbs and they enduced me 2 weeks early because the baby was getting bigger and I was getting smaller, and they were worried that I wasn't getting any nutrition. You look like your doing great. Do you get 3d sonagrams?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Aww I'm so happy for you. Do you have one of those huge pillows with the arms.That might help. Carefull of those kicks specialy since it's a boy. A month and a half before I had my son he kicked one of my ribs out of place, But he realy had no room. I only gained 15lbs and they enduced me 2 weeks early because the baby was getting bigger and I was getting smaller, and they were worried that I wasn't getting any nutrition. You look like your doing great. Do you get 3d sonagrams?


Yes I get 4D every visit.  Some of these are not 4D, but you can tell the ones that are
7 weeks








10 weeks 4D








14 weeks 4D








16 weeks 4D








18 weeks anatomy scan








18 weeks anatomy scan









20 weeks still wont show his face for 4D!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome I'm gettin excited.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww you look so cute....I'm 37 weeks..couple more to go!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> aww you look so cute....I'm 37 weeks..couple more to go!!!


WOW! You are ready to pop!!:clap:


----------

